# Want to lift a 98 frontier 2wd



## Special-K (Dec 6, 2003)

Does anyone know of any good companies that make 2w lift kits, i only want to lift the truck about 1.5-2" 
thanks


----------



## BadAhab (Apr 30, 2002)

Im sure courtesy could find something for ya. If you cant find anything on the website give them a call. 

http://www.courtesyparts.com/frontier/index.html

-sean


----------

